
How to feed 9 billion people: the future of food and farming - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/03/how-to-feed-9-billion-people-the-future-of-food-and-farming.ars
======
protomyth
It would go a long way towards making life easier if we got desalination
technology available and cheaper. I seem to remember an article I read saying
that the farms in western africa were affecting the amount of water in the
animal preserves.

